# Aristo Craft serria bash



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well i wasn't going to share this because I am hoping it will become an artical for GRYs.
But I was so EXCITED and happy with the looks so far.
Brain Donovan posted some photos on GRYs site. 
I have always loved the serria cars but as my RR grew they were just to small. I did not know untill I saw the photos that there is longer cars.
so based on those two photos and my friend BUBBA having some cars for sale I was able to make this come to pass.










I'm doing a step by step and hopefully some year they may run it.
I love the 1:20th scale folks with those new cars, but they are way to big for me.

I'm just so happy with the way these are turning out.








The cars are 66' 6" long at roof, X 10' 6" wide at roof.


Max sleeps in his kennel while I work.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job there Morty Covair!







I really like the idea of making the Sierras more prototypical with the longer wheelbase. I may have to do that to a set of mine.


These are the pics of the Sierra prototype at the B&O museum (sorry about the fuzziness) -






















-Brian Donovan (aka Brain Davion)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice indeed! 

I love my sierra coaches, but I might keep mine shorties.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

atless I gave you credit for helping me get the idea.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good CM. also something for me to consider down the road as had something similar in HO. Really liked them. Later RJD


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking really great, Marty! I've always loved the look of the Sierra cars as well and the lengthening gives them a lot of class. 
That prototype car is absolutely stunning as well! 
Chris


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you may be happy but you're puppy in the second picture doesn't look real happy!!!!LOL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If you notice his door is open, he opened it to go in. 
I think I have the paint figure out. Just need to work on the under side of it. 









The blue tape is inside so paint does not go through the window areas.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!!! 

How neat. They are looking really good.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

looking really nice!! What did you use to cut the ends of the cars off. Is your 66' 6" long at roof, X 10' 6" wide in 1/29.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Early varnish is a soft spot of mine. One can tell when you see the stack of completed to completely unstarted Labelle and Westwood HO passenger cars in my collection.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah!! _Excellent!!!_


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
You have GOT TO convince Lewis to make these. My Rio Grande NEEDS them!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Great idea!! I was thinking about cutting and splicing my LGB passenger cars similar to what you've done. If you have time, could you post a picture of one of your new sierra cars with one of your heavyweight cars? I'm interested to see a side by side comparison. 

For inspiration, here's the Strasburg Railroad's Western Maryland coach, which has the arched windows like on your car. The closed vestibule is different, but you get the idea:










From: http://forums.railfan.net/forums.cgi?board=Strasburg;action=displayphoto;num=1144772158;photo=Strasburg/2-3.jpg

The roofing material appears to be some kind of canvas or other cloth. An ultra flat color gives the look and feel.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific, Marty, thats a great way to take something most would consider too small or old fashioned for a more contemporary layout and make something more modern out of. I look forward to seeing a string of them in the future









Marty's great work aside, I still think the Aristo Sierra's will look alot better being pulled by a larger 1/24 or 1/22.5 engine. I still hold if those are supposed to be 1/29, then I'm a Chinese Fighter Pilot


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I think a few of those would look rather dandy behind the Aristo std gauge 2-8-0 whenever it comes out. 

-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted no better time to think about building your own. Nothing ventured nothing gained.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Once they are done I will have a video behind the pacific, The joint in the roof , I guess I'm going to have to live with it because the roof has a texture on it. 
One car the side joints turned out great , the other, fair.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Try using some spray on ultra flat black. It seems to give its own texture and might make the roof look more uniform:










Don't look at the nasty taping job of mine. Look at the roof. Not sure how well you can see it...


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The proto roofs are strips of tar paper roofing . It is fairly straightforward to simulate tar paper with tissue and glue, or tissue and paint, or even masking tape and paint. Paint the roof, and while wet add strips of paper towel or tissue, lay them out , and when dry paint again over the paper or saturate the paper with glue and a brush. Makes a very good roof, with no seams except the ones you want to see. 
jonathan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys

I will tell ya, I almost could not stay at work today, I was so excited to come home and start putting them together.









lots of touch up yet. and I need to lower them 1/8" yet.








I also want to place bearings in the trucks, these old ones drag really bad.

This is the coal of my coal train 100 tonners and I plan to use gold lettering for my company and pin striping.
I also had lots of troubles with the windows , some broke , others are tapever.

I just love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

The Serria RR cars prototype were built for the Serria RR Angles Camp Branch and were rather short for standard gauge cars.

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=24429

The windows are more ornate than the pt's but the length is about right.


----------



## russellmc (Mar 6, 2008)

Marty

For the roof you could use RUST-OLEUM MULTICOLOR TEXTURED spray. The can I use is black with silver and I spray over with flat black. It helped hide the roof seam on some Bachmann cabooses I kitbashed. Nice looking car, as always.

Russ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Your probably giving Lewis some ideas right about know, Hmmmmm????


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Those really look fantastic

Makes me want to figure out how to make a Bachmann J&S coach into 1:29


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I would have definetly traded you the four 100-ton hoppers for those two coaches!! 

Mike- Jeff from New Hampshire (S-4 is his handle) took a pair of bachmann J&S coaches and made them into longer standard gauge looking wooden coaches a while back. They looked really good, like Marty's. 

Mark


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really such an improvement , really makes them REAL looking , great modeling .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty since Lewis said no deal You can now make a few more for Ted. he really would like to have them. You got plenty of practice now so keep going. Sounds like a long winter anyway. Keep up the good work. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

why thanks RJ

just got home and installed the gold pin striping, need to get the lettering ordered.
Man is it cold and windy.








sun setting under the clouds


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Looks good! Did you see if there was a way to shorten the stove pipe? Looks a little tall. What did you use for the striping?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure look good, Marty. Great job on the marriage of the coaches.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

NO,, I'm not done yet..
Navin at Aristo was kind enough to send me a shell of a Christmas serria.
Man was that hard to cut into.
So with the baggage part cut off I get alittle shorter car which is fine.









and what the hay,









kids car.. Jerry Barnes will like that one., its "cute"

God I hate that word...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/20/2008 7:06 PM
NO,, I'm not done yet..
Navin at Aristo was kind enough to send me a shell of a Christmas serria.
Man was that hard to cut into.
So with the baggage part cut off I get alittle shorter car which is fine.









and what the hay,









kids car.. Jerry Barnes will like that one., its "cute"

God I hate that word...



Cool....a Business Car and a Crummy, waste not want not


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

someone above said something about them looking too long, and after I built this last car I kinda like it better being shorter. 
Vic 
I am thinking of making it an out house car. I have a number of toilets from the other cars.


----------

